# Seeking Advice - Improper Installation of Vinyl Siding



## archenil (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi,

We bought a new construction townhouse 5 years ago. Last week, my neighbor told me a panel of my vinyl siding near the roof has a an opening and I intend to fix it asap. Four contractors showed up and gave their estimates. Three of them told my siding shouldn't have been installed parallel to the roof. Instead, it should be installed horizontally from bottom row all the way up. They said the builder took a shortcut to get things done quickly and showed me the 'correct' installation of my neighbors. I called builder and they said it's the installer who I should be contacting. Okay, so I contacted installation company and they said there's nothing wrong with my installation and claim "it's more waterproof". And they kept saying my house was out of warranty.

Their response certainly upsets me. I'm checking to see if they had violated some kind of construction code. If that's not the case, I'd appreciate some advice.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Drywallinfo (Aug 9, 2013)

I doubt they violated a code. The way they did it saved them a lot of cutting and perhaps an hour or more of work. It is more aesthetics than anything. When you put the loose siding back up, how bad does it look? If it looks goofy, then it will have to be redone. And I don't think you will be able to get the original company to do it unless it was somehow specified in a contract. I guess you could threaten to spread it around how they cut corners at the expense of homeowners.

If you decide to leave it as is, I would think this could be fixed for very little money.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 9, 2013)

It will just pop back in and if it didn't leak before it will be ok again, but now you have seen the difference it will drive you crazy.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Aug 18, 2013)

That is a really short course to put in horizontally and will probably look more busy and disjointed that way.

The are correct in that there will be more pathways for water to get in if it were put in like you neighbors because of the amount of cuts and seams.

I would just pop it back in and be done with it if it didn't bother you before.


----------



## GBR (Aug 18, 2013)

They took an unauthorized short-cut. Not in the book;
"Q: How do I fasten vinyl siding to a wall?
A: Choose aluminum, galvanized steel, or other corrosion-resistant nails, staples, or screws. Aluminum trim pieces require aluminum or stainless steel fasteners. Remember, as temperatures change, vinyl siding can expand and contract ½" (12.7mm) or more over a 12'6" (3.81m) length. " From; http://www.vinylsiding.org/installation/faqs/

It appears to be a full width (double board) panel, not per fig. 48.
Per instructions, you can use it to draw the roof slope pattern, fig.45 and fig. 61, but only apply it horizontally or vertically, also; it appears to be missing the kick-out flashing required for quality installation; fig. 44; I'd be more worried about that. Hopefully the WRB was installed properly to shed water if the full length piece contracts the 1/2" all at the bottom J/ depending on fastening, though the slots would restrict it to less. Download the installation manual (in Blue color type). 

Gary


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Aug 18, 2013)

Impossible to tell if there is a kickout from that picture.  I am going to guess "no" but there apparently none on his neighbor's home either.

Find me a new home in a track built area that has kick out flashing and I would be surprised.   

Pretty commonplace for new construction and we see siding run with the slope of the roof on dormers that should easily have it hung horizontally.  Looks like poop when done that way too.

Having the siding like that will make one thing more easy...having the roofer pull it when they do your adjoining neighbor's roof to put in all new step flashing.


----------

